

Index Ventures launches new €350m seed fund with European focus - jkaljundi
http://blog.indexventures.com/our-new-e350m-fund-to-invest-in-early-stage-innovation/

======
robfitz
Index is one of the very top firms globally & it's super exciting that more
founders here (in Europe) will have access to Index-level support at the
earliest stages. Congrats to all involved!

------
jesstra
Will be really interesting to see how they compare to other European/Global
seed/incubators like Wayra

~~~
ridruejo
You got it backwards. Wayra has everything to prove, while Index has an
stellar track record. The question is what can Wayra bring to the table
compared to Index?

------
maxer
dublin or ireland not mentioned once

~~~
jkaljundi
Europe has over 50 countries. Would be a pretty long list to name everyone.

